
France Télécom / Orange Exec Confirms Apple Tablet Is On The Way - fiaz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/11/france-telecom-orange-apple-tablet/
======
Timothee
That's the first story that makes it very clear to me that a tablet is on its
way.

Despite what Orange's PR says, it's very difficult to interpret what he says
any different than "yes an Apple tablet is coming soon". (I'm French, so
there's nothing lost in translation)

Another thing it confirms is the fact that cell phone carriers are involved,
with 3G connectivity…

edit: French colleagues around me are not as convinced as I am apparently. In
any case, I suppose we'll know more in a few weeks

